# Revamped the Tank



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

So after posting the video in the other section, I realized it was time for some serious work on my 38g. I took two full days to completely clean out and aquascape my tank, and I'm still finding a bit of debris left over form the cleanup, but overall, the tank looks really really good. The Java Moss I had I decided to get rid of since most of it was rotten when I was trying to clean it, which also added a bunch of space to my middle of the tank, letting my neons finally school again (since there was a lack of space). I had a surplus of extra small Amazons, so I ended up planting them in my fancy guppy tank in my room, just to give that tank a bit of decor. Unfortunately, I had to sell back my Geophagus Jurupari yesterday due to the size he was getting to and because of how territorial he began to get. I ended up trading him in for 5 Melanistus Cories which are working out GREAT. Other than that, I've been maintaining it pretty well for the past few days and took a few pics with my new Canon Powershot SD1200 to show you guys. Enjoy!


Overall shot of the tank:










Left side of the tank:









Huge Amazon on the right side:









Bolivian Ram I've had for about 2.5 years now =P:









I used the Macro setting for the Java Fern:









Green Cory hiding under an Amazon leaf:









The Shoal of Melanistus Cories I just picked up:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

nice setup dude.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks man, I'm still working on it to make it look awesome. Any ideas?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm... I'm thinking a piece or two of driftwood would look nice in there.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about some aponogetons and cryptocorynes.....


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

lohachata said:


> how about some aponogetons and cryptocorynes.....


Hm, those are pretty good ideas. I was thinking about draping a tall skinny plant against the back left of my tank, while maybe adding a few small low light plants up front to fill in some of the gaps. Cryptocorynes are low lights correct?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great looking tank!

Just a suggestion, those Java ferns don't like to be buried in the gravel. The rhizome (thick black part on the bottom) will rot eventually....they like to have some water flow around them....tie them to a nice rock or a piece of driftwood and they'll grow nicely!

I also suggest some Crypts....nice plants and you could get some Wendtii 'red' ones for some color variation.

Those swords look nice!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

SouthernBelle23 said:


> Great looking tank!
> 
> Just a suggestion, those Java ferns don't like to be buried in the gravel. The rhizome (thick black part on the bottom) will rot eventually....they like to have some water flow around them....tie them to a nice rock or a piece of driftwood and they'll grow nicely!
> 
> ...


What is the proper way to anchor them to rocks or driftwood? I had two of them rubber banded down to a rock for almost 6 months and they still didn't attach. Is there something specific I have to do?

And yes, I really really want to get the Wendtii 'red' ones, they look amazing =P


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I stuffed my java fen into the cracks on my driftwood and they anchored (and multiplied) themselves nicely, no string needed~


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

^ That's an idea.  Or you could use fishing line or cotton thread. I've done it all three of those ways. Just make sure you don't tie it too tight to wood or a rock.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess I'll try that. I can use driftwood sold for reptiles correct? If not I'll try and find a website that has driftwood for a good price. Thanks guys =P


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

very nice tank man...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Driftwood works much better than a rock. It is easier for the roots to take hold.


----------

